# top slicing relief discontinued on amounts over €200k



## Brendan Burgess (5 Dec 2012)

over €200k


----------



## TPC (5 Dec 2012)

How will this work? I am being made redundant after 37 years service and I will exceed the €200k severence package. It does not appear fair that I would get no top slicing relief after all this service, yet if my package was €199.9k I would get full significant relief. Will I not be entitled to some relief up to the €200k?


----------



## mandelbrot (5 Dec 2012)

It's not clear from what he said today, but I'd be surprised if their isn't some kind of marginal relief - i.e. Step 1: the liability is calculated based on a figure of 200k and that is the amount of top slicing relief to be given, and then Step 2: the actual taxable lump sum is put into the assessment and tax calculated accordingly, but the top slicing relief as per step 1 is what is applied.

That is a simple, fair and straightforward way to do it and it only took me 30 seconds to figure it out, so hopefully the guys getting the big bucks managed it!


----------



## TPC (6 Dec 2012)

Thanks for your input. That sounds logical and fair. I hope that's the way it works out as its a nasty sting I didn't anticipate.


----------



## TPC (10 Dec 2012)

Has there been any further clarification on whether marginal relief is available up to the €200k? I cannot get any definite confirmation at this stage.


----------

